# Pompano on fly



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I thought I was gonna get this pompano thing figured out this past fall, no dice. Everything I read is more geared to south Florida fishing style....

This year I want to try and chase the spring fish on the paddleboard. What few fish I had a chance at this past year made me think I wasn't throwing a fast enough sinkin fly. I fished them like I would with spinning gear and I think that was another mistake. I think I would have a better chance at them eating if I put it way in front of them and let them come to it?

I know many of y'all got this dialed. I'm all ears to your advice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught them on fly on several occasions but I don't target them on fly as often as I probably should. Chuck (SupremeHair) does very well on them. maybe he will chime in at some point.

I've done well by just wading out a short bit and fishing small bar edges along washouts and fishing the upcurrent side of points. Crazy Charlies in Tan and Pink have been the best for me on intermediate or sink tip lines.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothin like pomps on the fly, Ive been sight fishing them from the boat..for years. I use a floating line and a heavy pink clouser, lightly dressed to sink....the reds will take the same fly.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and get a switch rod if you're going to be blind casting all day.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm curious about this as well. I know from my experience sight fishing for them with spinning, it happens so fast I can hardly get a shot off, I can imagine fly would be twice as hard. Normally Pompano will feed in the washouts and cuts so I was thinking maybe target those areas from the backside on the sup. Not sight fish, just work the area and move to the next cut? It would have to be fast sinking, they are feeding on the bottom. A little flash (not to much or the ladyfish & spanish will be there in 1 sec flat) to get get their attention and pink or orange to imitate the sand flea eggs. on another note, there seem to be less pompano the last few years, or is that just because I never fish for them anymore?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano seem to spook, and then come right back, just like mullet. This will usually give your fly the time to sink. A short strip, with maybe a bounce on the bottom, will usually produce a take.

Its times like this I wish I still had the Beavertail! Good luck!!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't targeted pomps w/a fly rod in a while, but I used to walk the beach w/relatively large coils in my left hand and some line dragging behind me. The rod was kind of preloaded, which allowed me to get off some quick casts. I used an integrated shooting head too. My flies were pretty sparse. Anything from crazy charlies to flies that looked like pomp jigs .


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got some flies that a guy made from NC (I think). He makes em outta fake women folk nails and they look like a sand flea....Ain't went out to target any pomps with em yet....I'll try to dig one out and post a pic!


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

*beatle spin*

I saw a guy doing real well on the pompano at fort pickens using one of those trick bream poles with the weird reel? That bream pole was making pompano fishing look super easy! He was using the "New and Improved" Beetle Spin pompano lure! I think he is leading all of the local pompano tournaments at the moment.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank goodness April 1st has passed, and we can get back to serious chats. :whistling:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

OI have been traveling for work a bit lately and it's not likely to let up until September. So I have had no chance to pompano fish this year. Last night I dreamed I was walking down the beach when a school of 5lb pompano were slowly working there way down the bar. And I had nothing to throw at them. What a nightmare!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Jason said:


> I've got some flies that a guy made from NC (I think). He makes em outta fake women folk nails and they look like a sand flea....Ain't went out to target any pomps with em yet....I'll try to dig one out and post a pic!


 Feather Craft sells a nice mole crab for about $4. I tried to make some w/the finger nail deal but they did not hold up well. Pretty much everything that swims the shore line will eat that FC pattern including Pomps!!

If I could catch Pomps on the fly consistently I might not fish for anything else. They are that much fun and pretty tasty too :yes:!


----------

